# möglichkeit bilder aus pdf zu exportieren?

## kutte128

hi,

ich versuche grade bilder aus ner pdf-datei zu extrahieren.

ich nutze acroread und gimp.

wenn ich ein bild aus acroread in die zwischenablage kopiere, lässt es sich nicht in gimp importieren bzw ist einfach nur schwarz.

pdftohtml  und pdfimages sind für solche zwecke wohl nicht gedacht.

es geht nicht darum, ein pdf in ein bild zu verwandeln, sondern ein oder mehrere bilder aus einer pdf zu extrahieren.

screenshot fällt auch aus, da ich die bilder hochauflösend brauche (die sind hochauflösend in der pdf gespeichert).

unter windoof würde es mit acrobat reader klappen, das müsste aber doch auch unter linux möglich sein oder?

grüße,

kutte128

----------

## schachti

 *kutte128 wrote:*   

> h
> 
> pdftohtml  und pdfimages sind für solche zwecke wohl nicht gedacht.
> 
> 

 

pdfimages ist genau dafür gedacht.

----------

## schachti

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *kutte128 wrote:*   
> 
> pdftohtml  und pdfimages sind für solche zwecke wohl nicht gedacht.
> 
>  
> ...

 

falls die Bilder als Bitmap-Grafik vorliegen.

Falls nicht, hilft Dir evtl. http://groups.google.com/group/de.comp.text.pdf/browse_thread/thread/d7cbc8c24a0cd1b7.

----------

## a.forlorn

Screenshot machen und dann zurechtschneiden.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *kutte128 wrote:*   

> unter windoof würde es mit acrobat reader klappen, das müsste aber doch auch unter linux möglich sein oder?
> 
> 

 

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Screenshot machen und dann zurechtschneiden.

 

Mit KPDF kannst du bestimmte Bereiche rauskopieren. Über die Auflösung kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.

Tobi

----------

## SvenFischer

@a.forlorn

 *Quote:*   

> Screenshot machen und dann zurechtschneiden.

 

Liest Du nur die Überschrift? Es steht doch ganz klar im Text, das die Auflösung dann nicht ausreichend wäre und deshlb dieses Verfahren nicht gewünscht ist.

Im Allgemeinen fällt mir auf, das es allzu oft vorkommt, das die Leute (wie bei der BILD) nur Überschriften lesen und mit Text >30 Wörter schon überfordert sind. Da finde ich es ja schon fast(!) verschmerzbar, wenn jemand sich dann nicht mehr die Mühe macht alle Kommentare durchzulesen, bevor er dann seinen eigenen schreibt. Mir selbst ist die Umstellung von focus.de zu faz.net schwergefallen, da der inhaltliche Anspruch deutlich gestiegen ist. Eine Überschrift ist eben eine solche, mehr aber auch nicht und trifft leider in der Boulevardpresse selten das Fazit...

... das musste jetzt mal raus.

Gruss an alle!

----------

## jkoerner

Mit pdftk kann man ein Mehrseiten-PDF in einzelne Seiten zerlegen.

```
$ pdftk <Dokument>.pdf burst
```

Wenn das <Dokument>.pdf groß ist würde ich das in einem Verzeichnis tätigen...

Die einzelnen PDF-Seiten lassen sich im allgemeinen besser weiterverarbeiten.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> @a.forlorn
> 
>  *Quote:*   Screenshot machen und dann zurechtschneiden. 
> 
> Liest Du nur die Überschrift? Es steht doch ganz klar im Text, das die Auflösung dann nicht ausreichend wäre und deshlb dieses Verfahren nicht gewünscht ist.

 

Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, das zB. die Bilder in KPDF von PDFs viel besser graphisch dargestellt werden als mit AcroRead? Auch das Hochskalieren ist viel besser. Daher mein Vorschlag. Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir, das dies in der Regel besser funktioniert als der Ausschnitt mit AcroRead. Aber naja, was weiß schon ich.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kutte128

tjaaa kpdf ist so ne sache. nicht jeder möchte diese ganzen kde-abhängigkeiten installiert haben  :Smile: . da wäre mir sogar der temporäre umstieg zu windows lieber

pdfimages zerlegt die komplette seite in viele kleine schnipsel,  ist also auch nicht zu gebrauchen.es sei denn, ich mache was falsch

die bilder sind übrigens bitmaps.mich wunderts das in gimp die kopien einfach nur schwarz sind.

das steht u.a. in dem google-link:

```

Es funktioniert, wenn ich die einzelnen Grafiken der Abbildung

einzeln auswähle und dann in GIMP einfüge. Für den Moment ist das in

Ordnung. 

```

genau das wäre für mich auch ideal, klappt aber leider nicht

EDIT:

mir ist grade aufgefallen, das pdfimages mit einer anderen pdf (nur 1 grafik drin) toll funktioniert. 

das in gimp einfügen klappt damit aber auch nicht...

woran kann das liegen, das die andere pdf mit pdfimages so zerstückelt wird?

----------

## kutte128

das pdfimages-problem habe ich gefunden.

in der pdf überlappen sich einige bilder, daher werden die von pdfimages zerstückelt.

jetzt bleibt nur noch zu klären, warum ich keine bilder aus pdf->zwischenablage in gimp oder openoffice einfügen kann

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben...

Wenn es Richtig ist das die Bilder "hochauflösend" in der PDF gespeichert sind und du willst sie in einer gleichwertigen Auflösung daraus exportieren, muss das mit dem Screenshot doch auch gehen. Es ist nur eine Frage wie groß deine Desktop-Auflösung ist und wie arg du den Zoom des Readers nutzt.

Irgendwann wird er ja wohl das "Volle Potential" des Bildes anzeigen und du kannst es nahezu Verlustfrei (z.B. per Screenshot) "rausschneiden".

 *Quote:*   

> etzt bleibt nur noch zu klären, warum ich keine bilder aus pdf->zwischenablage in gimp oder openoffice einfügen kann

 

Bei mir klappt es ohne Probleme zwischen acroread und oowriter. Zuerst in acroread Bildausschnit auswählen, dann oowriter öffnen, mit dem Cursor an die entsrpechende Stelle und strg + v drücken.

----------

## kutte128

das problem mit dem screenshots ist: bei ner 1024er auflösung müsste ich pro seite 4 screenshots machen und die dann bearbeiten. das mag bei wenigen seiten funktionieren, bei 200 seiten wirds einfach zu aufwendig.

einfügen klappt dummerweise hier in keinem programm. überall bekomme ich dann nur ein schwarzes bild. zwar die richtigen ausmaße, aber halt schwarz.

ich behelfe mich jetzt mit virtualbox und xp, das klappt ganz gut

----------

